# is this an old school 300X hood scoop?



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Is this an old school 300z hood scoop? I thing that this is the best looking scoop for the b13. It looks almost as if it was supposed to be there.


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

in puerto rico there is a black sentra with that hood scoop
i dont like hood scoops a lot but tis one looks clean and is very functional


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I was thinking about installing a scoop in myne, but i was thinking about a cowl scoop or something, that was actually molded into the hood. that one looks ok though.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Yeah, I believe that is either the SS Turbo Edition or 85 Turbo hood scoop. Doesn't look too bad either...functional?


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Yup, it's a Z hood scoop... Same one I used to do ram-air on my old Z24...

Any more pics of that car you posted?


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Yup thats my boy juniors car. That was taken at the ser meet in brooklyn, ny and that is the 300zx turbo hood scoop. Looks way better in person. Lata all.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Are there any pics of the whole car.

BTW nice scoop


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

that scoop is so freakin good looking its scary, where can i get on, and how do i install it?


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Yea every one thanks. Thats my car. The scoop is functional! It was also a breeze to install.In my opinion it functions better than a cold-air intake. More pics will be available soon. TEAM G4L


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i was going to put that scoop on my car in the same place , darn!


----------

